
Team's are Non-Linear Force Multipliers - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/01/17/teams-are-non-linear-force-multipliers/
======
mrcharles
I am always horribly annoyed by misused apostrophes.

~~~
tome
Me too, but I don't think it does any good to complain about it unfortunately.

~~~
messel
Damnit I did it again. Thanks for pointing it out at least.

------
jeffreyg
team's what?

